# Did something right yesteeady



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I did something right yesterday but I’m not sure how to duplicate it

4 rides yesterday and 4 tips 

$33 dollar ride - $12 cash tip
$20 ride - $20 cash tip
$20 ride - $10 on app tip
$27 ride - $6 on app tip

I did have one more ride on my way home, I forgot to turn off the app. $6 ride and no tip

Actually I did what I always do; provide a clean car and a safe ride good conversation if they want it, help with luggage and then I ask them to rate the ride


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I did something right yesterday but I'm not sure how to duplicate it
> 
> 4 rides yesterday and 4 tips
> 
> ...


It must have been Fathers Day Eve.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must have been Fathers Day Eve.


Maybe they felt sorry for me, I'm in Florida and my kids and grandkids are in California


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Just turn your clocks back to the same time and Duplicate .. I do it all the time


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> and then ask them to rate the ride


Do you have a standard patter for this, or just make it as brief or in-depth as the particular pax seems to be receptive to, or what? I only get rated about 50% of the time; I've never asked anyone to do it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Do you have a standard patter for this, or just make it as brief or in-depth as the particular pax seems to be receptive to, or what? I only get rated about 50% of the time; I've never asked anyone to do it.


I keep it simple...and light

"You have an opportunity to rate the ride on the app... If you can see your way to 5 stars, Id appreciate it.... if not; dont do anything" ha-ha


----------

